# Newbie Questions



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,
I just started live steam hobby recently. I have few questions which could be regarded as dumb questions but i guess everyone has to begin with something. My locomotive is in production, i just want to prepare and get ready before the completed locomotive arrived. 
1) can I use LGB track to run live steam locomotive. If not where can I purchase the track thats are made for live steam.
2) What is Sunction Fan. Is it required?
3) What is Trackside Pump? 
4) My locomotive uses Methyl Alcohol, could you direct me to online store where I could purchase it. 
5) Could you give me some tips what to look for and how to start live steam engine. 
6) Also maintenance tips. 
7) how to setup bench test and where can i buy the treadmill roller. 
Thanks,


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By applegeekz on 11 Jun 2013 12:11 PM 
Hi, I just started live steam hobby recently. I have few questions which could be regarded as dumb questions but i guess everyone has to begin with something. My locomotive is in production, i just want to prepare and get ready before the completed locomotive arrived. 1) can I use LGB track to run live steam locomotive. If not where can I purchase the track thats are made for live steam. 2) What is Sunction Fan. Is it required? 3) What is Trackside Pump? 4) My locomotive uses Methyl Alcohol, could you direct me to online store where I could purchase it. 5) Could you give me some tips what to look for and how to start live steam engine. 6) Also maintenance tips. 7) how to setup bench test and where can i buy the treadmill roller. Thanks, 

Some quick answers 
1) track is track... any brand will do.

2) Suction Fan... this is needed for non-gas fired (coal, wood, alcohol) locomotives to get the fire started to generate steam that can be used to run an internal blower. The fire and smoke do not have a propensity to flow through the flues and up the chimney. You put the fan in the chimney (as suction) to get the air flow going and start generating steam. Once steam is available, you open the blower valve and that will keep the air flow going... or once the engine is moving, the exhaust performs the same function and the blower is turned off. if you cannot buy a fan that suits your budget and fancy, I have some alternatives you could try... just ask and I will be glad to glaze your eyes over with my blathering about it.

3) A Trackside Pump is used to force water into the boiler that is already pressurized with steam... you cannot just open a plug and pour water in when the boiler is HOT! You WILL scald yourself if you try! There is usually a one way valve available on the boiler (called a "Clack valve"... and a certain kind is also know as a Goodall [named after the fellow that invented)]) such that if you apply enough pressure to the water on the outside of the boiler the valve will open and let the water in.

4) You can get alcohol to burn at any hardware store... you want the stuff for cutting shellac. There are arguments as to the best brand and composition to use, but I will stay out of that for now.

5) Do a google search for "Booting a steam locomotive", then also search for "MyLargeScale: steam start up" and see what you get. There is quite a ritual that you can follow (and all of it FUN!) but I am not prepared to write it all now.

6) Maintenance... that is also a subjective subject! In general, keep all the parts that rub on some other part well oiled. Most use a light oil, such as the Labell brand. but 3-in-1 will do. I enjoy the "oiling around" ritual performed as steam is raised.

7) Again do a google search for "MyLargeScale: treadmill" (or rolling road)... I made mine using patio screen door rollers and angle brackets.

X) you didn't mention "Steam Oil". This is a special type of oil that is injected into the steam line while the engine is running to lubricate the valves and pistons. Steam tends to do a good job of blasting oil off of surfaces, so it needs replenished constantly. Steam Cylinder Oil is a mix of petroleum oil and Tallow. you can get it on-line but you will pay a lot for a small amount. If you REALLY SERIOUS about running the engine a lot! I recommend calling a local heating oil company to see if they stock it. Many years ago, I bought a LIFE TIMES supply (a 5 gallon bucket, the smallest amount they sold it in) of the stuff for $30... but I understand it is more expensive now. Buy it on-line and you might pay that much for just a pint (if you include shipping!)

MLS is a good resource, but I recommend that you find a local club (garden RR or maybe a Ride on scale group) that could help you get started with some of this stuff..

Hopefully, you live where you can get to a hardware store and a club... let us know if you cannot do those things and we can offer even more suggestions to help you.


Oh yeah... get a subscription to "Steam in the Garden" magazine: (http://steamup.com/). Well worth the subscription price.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Track IS track, but you may need to be concerned about how tight the radius is.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You didn't state it, what is the gauge your engine is designed to run on? We're assuming "G". What is the engine, that will help with the radius? I think it is safer to get your alcohol locally. I think that shipping a flammable liquid isn't that simple. Chuck


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for answering all my questions. 

Chuck, my engine is Gauge 1. I just purchased Aster Challenger Kit from Hans and Ryan is helping me put it together. 

To so sum up. 

1) LGB Track would work fine at this point until I get serious into the hobbies and building a small track layout. 
2) Since the Challenger using Type C boiler - I assumed Sunction Fan is required? 
3) So do I need Track Pump for the Challenger? 
4) Alcohol - I guess I could handle that 
5) Will do more research 
6) Will do more research 
7) Can i use the "Treadmill rollers" that Hans is selling on his website? Do they need to be securely anchored to a table? 
x) You mentioned ""Steam Oil" - are you referring to the Steam Cylinder oil that Hans is selling on his web? I don't have the engine with me so not sure how to inject this oil to the steam line - will post again regarding this once I get the completed Challenger from Ryan. 

Could you recommend a local steam club in Southern California. 

Thanks 

Nathan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. LGB straight track will be fine. I'm not sure if their 18000 curves (ca. 16' diameter) will be large enough. You could have been buying a Ruby where the LGB R1 would probably work. When you ask a question, it is best to give more information than less. It makes it simpler for everyone. Very few of us are mind readers. Chuck


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Will do, Chuck. 

So where can I purchase variety tracks (straight, curve, switch, etc) for live steam?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nathan,
I'm not sure that I would 'jump' into live steam with a Challenger, but hey, I guess why not!
Since Ryan (I assume Bednarik) is involved, he will I'm sure give you the whole run down on what to do, and what is needed.
I would meet up with him at the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento next month where you will be able to see how everything in live steam works.
In the meantime, here is a little video that I did a few years back that shows how to steam up an alcohol loco which hopefully will give you a little guidance.
Welcome to live steam,
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your first question is,"what is the minimum radius for the Challenger"? In all likelyhood you will have to get a railbender and make your own curves from flex track. There are several manufacturers of track, get a recent copy of GARDEN RAILWAYS Magazine and look at the ads. Your first choice will be the size of the rail: 332 (LGB, USA, ARISTO, Accucraft), 250 (Sierra Valley, Lagas Creek, Accucraft), or one of the smaller sizes. Get in contact with locals before you get into track laying. Chuck PS, you and your new engine will be a lot happier, in the long run, if you make your curves larger than the minimum.


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

David, 
Your video is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much for posting it. While searching for a steam locomotive I ran across a vid of the Challenger on YouTube...I was certain that it probably sold out by now. Fortunately, Hans responded back to my email that he still had one kit left and Ryan could build it for me. My originally plan was to get the S2 but since my budget allowed so like you said why not a challenger. It don't come around that often. Thanks again for the video, I'm looking forward to this hobby. I'm glad to know that everyone here is very kind and willing to help the newbie like me. 

Chuck, 
Much appreciated, will take your advice . I will start with the LGB track for now since I have bought so much of them (mostly straight and R1 - 18000), should have posted questions before buying. Anyhow look like base on the minium radius required for Challenger LGB R1 - 18000 should do it. 


Nathan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nathan, LGB R1 curves are 4 feet in diameter, LGB 18000 series curve are R5 (16' diameter). They are not the same. Your engine would not even sit on R1 curved track, perhaps a couple of wheels, but not all of them. Chuck


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Chuck, 
You're very funny. My bad, I meant to say R5 - 18000 . 
Nathan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I. Just talked to a friend involved with live steam. He says that the minimum radius for your engine is 10 feet. LGB R5 is about 8' radius. Chuck


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

So even with R5 that wouldn't work? I thought the spec stated minium turning radius for the Challenger is 2m (6.56 ft)?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I ask someone who I respect. I am not into live steam. Ask others and see what they say. Remember that running any engine either electric or live steam on the minimum radius will add to excessive wear and tear on the track and the engine.


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

I see. Thanks Chuck 

Does anyone know if the LGB R5 - 18000 series would work for Aster Challenger?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A good question. This is why.more information in the first post is better, than less. Chuck. PS, enjoy your new engine, it is beautiful.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By applegeekz on 11 Jun 2013 06:59 PM 
So even with R5 that wouldn't work? I thought the spec stated minium turning radius for the Challenger is 2m (6.56 ft)? 2m on Southern Steam website is min for Challenger. I have not run mine on any narrow radius track but seems tog thru all switches well.
Man yo will love the Challenger. Easy to run, You will need suction fan, she will run on the rollers that Hans sells and probably not a bad idea since you have not run an engine like the Challeneger.
Have fun.


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my answer . Thanks


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By applegeekz on 11 Jun 2013 07:51 PM 
Got my answer . Thanks Nate
I hope the answer is based on these specifications (personally....10 foot radius would be the recommended minimum, curvature- otherwise depending on track laying skills or manufacturer tolerances, it might not make the 3 M standard. Bigger the better for such a large locomotive):
Aster Hobby Co. Inc. of Yokohama, Japan is proud to have created a limited series of these two historical locomotives as working 1/32 scale Gauge One live steam models. We express our gratitude to the Union Pacific Railroad for granting copy rights for this project and to the UP Historical Society for making available original manufacturing drawings. Our appreciation also goes out to Mr.Hans Huwyler of Aster Hobby USA LLC for his efforts and dedication in making this project become reality. Scale/Gauge 1/32　Gauge one (45 mm) Weight Locomotive 14.3 kg (28.6 lbs.)+ Tender 4.3 kg (8.6 lbs.) Length 1140mm Width 105mm Height 154mm Wheel Arrangement 2-3-3-2/4-6-6-4 Challenger Driving Wheel 52.5mm Pilot and Trailer Truck Wheel 27mm Tender Truck Wheel 32mm Axle Driven Pump Twin Axle Driven Pumps/Bore / Stroke 5 x 10 mm Cylinder Bore 15 mm　×　Ram Stroke 24 mm 4 Cylinders with functional Drain Valves Valve Gear Walschaert's Boiler Type C type boiler with 11 smoke tubes Water Capacity 750ml/80%  Boiler Fittings regulator& blower valves, superheater, gauge glass, pressure gauge, whistle valve, water level gauge, blow down valve Lubricator Roscoe displacement type Tender Hand operation pump （BORE　11 mm × STROKE 12 mm） Water Tank Capacity
1000ml Fuel
Methyl alcohol Fuel Capacity 500ml *Minimum Radius* 3.0m/9.8 ft
[/b]


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 12 Jun 2013 05:06 AM 
Posted By applegeekz on 11 Jun 2013 07:51 PM 
Got my answer . Thanks Nate
I hope the answer is based on these specifications (personally....10 foot radius would be the recommended minimum, curvature- otherwise depending on track laying skills or manufacturer tolerances, it might not make the 3 M standard. Bigger the better for such a large locomotive):
Aster Hobby Co. Inc. of Yokohama, Japan is proud to have created a limited series of these two historical locomotives as working 1/32 scale Gauge One live steam models. We express our gratitude to the Union Pacific Railroad for granting copy rights for this project and to the UP Historical Society for making available original manufacturing drawings. Our appreciation also goes out to Mr.Hans Huwyler of Aster Hobby USA LLC for his efforts and dedication in making this project become reality. Scale/Gauge 1/32　Gauge one (45 mm) Weight Locomotive 14.3 kg (28.6 lbs.)+ Tender 4.3 kg (8.6 lbs.) Length 1140mm Width 105mm Height 154mm Wheel Arrangement 2-3-3-2/4-6-6-4 Challenger Driving Wheel 52.5mm Pilot and Trailer Truck Wheel 27mm Tender Truck Wheel 32mm Axle Driven Pump Twin Axle Driven Pumps/Bore / Stroke 5 x 10 mm Cylinder Bore 15 mm　×　Ram Stroke 24 mm 4 Cylinders with functional Drain Valves Valve Gear Walschaert's Boiler Type C type boiler with 11 smoke tubes Water Capacity 750ml/80% Boiler Fittings regulator& blower valves, superheater, gauge glass, pressure gauge, whistle valve, water level gauge, blow down valve Lubricator Roscoe displacement type Tender Hand operation pump （BORE　11 mm × STROKE 12 mm） Water Tank Capacity
1000ml Fuel
Methyl alcohol Fuel Capacity 500ml  *Minimum Radius* 3.0m/9.8 ft
[/b] 
I stand corrected. I was going by stats on Southern Steam. Should have looked at my Instruction manual for the Challenger 3m.
Anyway,still easy to run and lots of fun to operate.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art

Not a reflection on you, as you here quoting a resource that many rely on....including me (probably a simple typo or it might be surprising correct, wonder who will try it)
cb


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, love that video. Helped me out my first time. 

Welcome to the hobby.


----------

